# Rbps Are Breathing Heavily



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

I have had my fish in my tank for almost a week now but they r still breathing heavy like their stressed or something. They r not scared when I approach but seem to breath very hard! Water parameters seem to be in check. Any help would b appreciated! Oh forgot to mention they r 2" babies


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Low Oxygen levels, stress, or poor water conditions.

Size tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Check your water params.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Was the tank cycled prior to getting the fish?
How big and what filtration are you running?

Also post your params, may be an ammo or nitrite spike


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He stated that his parameters were "in check..." but I'd still like to see 'em posted as well.

What temp ya got the tank at btw?
What ya got for filtration and agitation?


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

****** said:


> Was the tank cycled prior to getting the fish?
> How big and what filtration are you running?
> 
> Also post your params, may be an ammo or nitrite spike


The tank was cycled for about 3.5 days which is probably not enough but I was kinda running late on schedule cause the fish were coming out of state.
I have a 55g
2 penguin 200 filters
pH is about 7.4
Water temp 80*
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
Ammo .035


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"_Cycled for 3.5 days_" is like saying you _flew across the United States from the West Coast of California to Sacramento._


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

NTS. (new tank syndrome) your ammonia level is going to rise! i would recommend 1 of two things, either drop you some bio spira in there and treat the tank with prime water conditioner, or start doing frequent small water changes like 15% every other day until sh*t levels out. Do not rinse out and filter media


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

fiveo93 said:


> "_Cycled for 3.5 days_" is like saying you _flew across the United States from the West Coast of California to Sacramento._


I know. But like I said I was on a time schedule.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

40% change is way too much! keep em small and frequent.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How many lil guys are there?

Feed sparingly only once a day, and do a 10-15% waterchange everyday or two but no more than that.
Your tank still needs to cycle, it will take longer with the frequent waterchanges but it will make the fish more comfortable in the meantime.
Test every couple of days and through the waterchanges try and keep your ammo at .25 or lower.

Once you start getting a nitrite reading you're halfway there, after that will be nitrates and everything will hopefully balance itself out.

Are those biowheel filters? They should be fine for now but in the future you should really upgrade to a decent sized canister to go with one of your hobs.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

****** said:


> How many lil guys are there?
> 
> Feed sparingly only once a day, and do a 10-15% waterchange everyday or two but no more than that.
> Your tank still needs to cycle, it will take longer with the frequent waterchanges but it will make the fish more comfortable in the meantime.
> ...


Thank u so much for ur advise!! Very helpful. As u probably figured out I am new to piranha keeping. Yes I have the biowheel in my filters. R they not good enough? Whats the biggest diff between regular pouring ones and the canister? I went to my local pet store few days ago and bout some stress zyme+ made by API to help with the bacteria and to help with the stress. And also bought some bacteria and put it in. The fish r actually doing better! They r swimming more and r more active but still have a hard time eating. I've been feeding them jumbo shrimp and once one of them took a pellet. And suggestions on what to feed them? There r 4x 2" 1x 2.5" and 1x 1.25"

I fed them 2 golfish 5 days ago and they ate both (diff times) so I though they might have gotten some kind of parasite or maybe got one in the tank they were at previously so I also added some internal parasite med. made by Jungle and that might have helped but I'm a noob at this so I'm just guessing. Anyway they seem to b doing better I'll post in a couple of days my water params and the fish's health. Thanks so much for ur advise!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Keep the feeding down. this would be a good opportunity to get them on pellets. put a few in, if they don't eat them net the ones the fell to the bottom, and leave them for a few hours. try it again. you will have them eating pellets in no time. keep on the water changes as well. just like the guys said previous. every other day 10 - 15 %. Make sure you always treat the water with a water conditioner before it touches your filter.

Your filters are ok right now. but will become a pain in the ass down the road. you will need to change ur filter cartridge every 4-6 weeks (which adds up). Plus the bio wheel doesn't have the bio capacity to deal with the large volume of waste generated by predatory fish. An Aqua Clear HOB Filter (Hang on Back) is a good filter for piranha because the foam insert can be reused a few times (rinsing it in aquarium water in a bucket) before needing to be replaced. Canisters are great as well because you can fill the baskets with ceramic rings or other bio media. there's no need for carbon, or phosphate or ammonia absorbing filter bags, all a waste of money (aside from carbon which you can use to get out medication if your fish get sick).

anyways. before going out and buying something, its worth posting it on this forum. the people on here know what you need and will make sure you aren't spending your money on stuff the local fish store sells that's a waste.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Inflade said:


> Keep the feeding down. this would be a good opportunity to get them on pellets. put a few in, if they don't eat them net the ones the fell to the bottom, and leave them for a few hours. try it again. you will have them eating pellets in no time. keep on the water changes as well. just like the guys said previous. every other day 10 - 15 %. Make sure you always treat the water with a water conditioner before it touches your filter.
> 
> Your filters are ok right now. but will become a pain in the ass down the road. you will need to change ur filter cartridge every 4-6 weeks (which adds up). Plus the bio wheel doesn't have the bio capacity to deal with the large volume of waste generated by predatory fish. An Aqua Clear HOB Filter (Hang on Back) is a good filter for piranha because the foam insert can be reused a few times (rinsing it in aquarium water in a bucket) before needing to be replaced. Canisters are great as well because you can fill the baskets with ceramic rings or other bio media. there's no need for carbon, or phosphate or ammonia absorbing filter bags, all a waste of money (aside from carbon which you can use to get out medication if your fish get sick).
> 
> anyways. before going out and buying something, its worth posting it on this forum. the people on here know what you need and will make sure you aren't spending your money on stuff the local fish store sells that's a waste.


Thank u for that info!! Thanks everyone for ur help!!! I'm glad there's nice people on here willing to help out!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to hear they're doing better but dont waste your money on those additives the lfs tells you you need.

All you need is good filtration, proper waterchanges(which in your situation are 10-15% EVERY COUPLE DAYS) and prime.

Thats all I do/have and I've never had a problem.

Start looking for a canister filter, I recomend an eheim 2215 or 2217.
It will filter the tank beautifully and will go well with your hobs when you upgade tank size


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

****** said:


> Glad to hear they're doing better but dont waste your money on those additives the lfs tells you you need.
> 
> All you need is good filtration, proper waterchanges(which in your situation are 10-15% EVERY COUPLE DAYS) and prime.
> 
> ...


I love German products!! Thanks for the advise. I read up on it and only heard good things about it and everyone recomends it! But I have a question.. The 2215 is rated for max of 92gal is that still gonna be sufficient for my 55gal or should I just go with the 2217? When I upgrade tanks not to buy a more powerful?? Thanks again for all ur help!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

By all means if you can swing it then def go with the 2217, and a hob.

Then when you upgrade just tranfer them over and add the second hob


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

GO big or GO home! I have an xp2 and an ac 300 on my 35 gallon tank. Your going to be way better off getting the larger canister. It kills me all the liquid conditioners people buy to control the waste in their tank. 10 bux here, 10 bux there, when investing say another 50 dollars would solve all your issues. Fish keeping is a lot easier then people make it up to be.

Filter, water changes, proper temp and always remember chlorine is your enemy and you will be golden!


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

****** said:


> By all means if you can swing it then def go with the 2217, and a hob.
> 
> Then when you upgrade just tranfer them over and add the second hob


Whats a HOB?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

hob is a Hang on Back filter....the type you have...canisters are stored under the tank instead of on or in the tank

and id stay away from the gold fish u fed them...not good for them...stick with pellets and pieces of raw shrimp or white fish every now and again


----------

